# Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion' Now Available



## pulse (Mar 14, 2011)

Well my friends! we are finally here!!!

*Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

*The next generation World Percussion virtual instrument ships on April 1st*

Evolution Series, an Australian sample library developer, has recently created the next generation World Percussion virtual instrument offering unprecedented sound quality and endless creativity.

Available for sale starting 1st of April, World Percussion is designed to satisfy the most discerning film, TV, game composers and producers. It is a powerful and easy-to-use sample library using state-of-the-art equipment, a world-class scoring stage, and a treasure trove of beautiful instruments.

As a goliath 220 gigabyte library, it features amazing sounds from Africa, Asia, Europe, Middle East, and South America. It also offers up to 7 user controllable microphone positions, both stereo and true 5.0 surround sound, extensive array of velocities and round robin, and hundreds of unique midi grooves. Aside from both tuned and un-tuned percussion, the library helps to fuel composers’ creativity through the World Inspire Sets.

“After four years, we are proud to present Evolution Series World Percussion. We have invested thousands of hours to ensure that this library will add a new dimension of authenticity to your next production,” Co- Creator and Music Composer Anthony Ammar said.

“By creating multiple versions of each instrument, we provide you flexible options to decrease the sample and CPU system load. You can also choose patches with reduced round robin and pre-mixed microphone options.”

*Take advantage of Evolution Series World Percussion’s key features:*

- All samples at 48khz 24bit. 
- A goliath 220 gigabyte virtual instrument
- Multiple velocities and round robin Up to 7 user-controllable microphone positions 
- All individual instruments in stereo and true 5.0 surround sound Recorded at a world class orchestral scoring stage 
- The most beautiful and unique sounding instruments available
- Hundreds of breathtaking midi grooves 
- Be creative with the “World Inspire Sets” 
- Driven by the powerful sampler “Engine”

“The sonic transparency combined with careful programming make for an ultra realistic experience,” Co- Creator and Sound Engineer Daniel Leffler pointed out.

“We had world renowned music composers testing the product before release to ensuring we meet the needs of today’s working composer.”

Evolution Series can be purchased now online for $649 (US) at http://www.evolutionseries.com shipping on the 1st of April 2011.

*FREE INSTRUMENT!!!!* Go to our website and register at the customers page and download our free instrument. It is not the full version as it only gives you access to 3 microphones (Close, Room and Hall Microphones) limited round robin (5 round robin) and only a few hit types, plus a selection of midi grooves. ENJOY!!!!

We decided to push forward the opening of our website! Its alive!! Go forth and enjoy!!! http://www.evolutionseries.com

*Facebook and Twitter!!*

Come and join us there to follow our exciting journey!

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Evolution-Series/186265674739318

Twitter:
http://www.twitter.com/evoseries

*Evolution Series Teaser Video*



For better quality video and audio playback please increase the video quality settings.

Or alternatively you can go to our youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/channelevolution

Best Regards,
The Evolution Series Team
www.evolutionseries.com (The website is now alive!!!)


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooh very cool and interesting sounds it seems like!

Look forward to hearing more


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

percussion sounds very good.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

is this related to Evolve?


----------



## pulse (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey gsilbers,

We are not related to Heavyocity's Evolve. We are a separate sample library developer, releasing this and future products under the brand 'Evolution Series'


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*



Craig Sharmat @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> percussion sounds very good.


+1


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Teaser! I want to know more.

And I agree that the percussion sounds great.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

That is very tasty percussion. You bloody teases!


----------



## Ed (Mar 15, 2011)

I really hope its multisamples!!!


----------



## pulse (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Keep all that excitement coming!

Here is a track utilising real musicians combined with our mystery product 

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/COME_HOME_INDIA.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## rJames (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

But its only for "extraordinary composers?" Dang!


----------



## pulse (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

I'm a true believer that there is an extraordinary composer in all of us


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

well if it is real player then it is a mis-representation.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

If I had to guess. I think it's some sort of world percussion library, but with additional instruments.

That tabla was great.


----------



## pulse (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Here we go anther track!

This is a cue from a short sci-fi film I worked on staring Claudia Christian (Babylon 5). It combines live musicians, our mystery product, plus a couple of cool instruments by some other talented developers.

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/BARRIER_A_GREEN_LIGHT.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Sounds good. It's either a vocal lib, ala "Voices Of Passion", or some kind of world/ethnic drum lib, featuring Taikos, for one.

Can't wait to hear naked demos of whatever this is....


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> well if it is real player then it is a mis-representation.



If it's a real player playing the instrument that makes up the lib - then yes, I agree. If there are real musicians playing other instruments, along with the samples from the lib, then that's fine - so long as everyone knows what's what when the mystery is revealed.

Cheers.


----------



## pulse (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Thanks RiffWraith 

I promise that all demos have our sampled library playing with in, and that all will be revealed on the 22nd. Though on April 1st our website will have all the demos, including what was used from our product.

Its worth the wait!


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

I hoping it's the percussion we are hearing is what we will get to use!


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Here is another track for the day utilising real musicians combined with our mystery product 

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/LOST_ASIA.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 17, 2011)

Will this product be for Kontakt?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

I believe it will be Engine.


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Hey Dkeenum,

This product is using another player other than Kontakt. (Don't be afraid)

We've had a number of high end film and tv composers beta testing this product, all who are extremely happy with the overall experience. With out giving away too much, we will be allowing the customer to try a wee (free) snippet of the library before purchase.

Sorry I can't be too exact with the details... all will come on March 22nd... not long now!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*



pulse @ Fri Mar 18 said:


> Sorry *I can't *be too exact with the details... all will come on March 22nd...



Well, it's not that you _can't_, it's that you _won't_.  :lol:

But don't worry - I understand. 

My bet is a vox lib. :mrgreen:

Question is, who is the vocalist.....


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 17, 2011)

If it is "Engine", then I hope they have worked on the interface and there will be no longer the need of big biggest glasses!


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Thanks RiffWraith,

lol...Appreciate your understanding 

With regards to germancomponist question... what ever the sampler may be we have put allot of work into the main interface, trying to keep the whole process as creative as possible. I find my eyesight is going a bit blurry these days too... with all the editing and programming 

As a composer, I'm more concerned with idea that a product should make you want to be creative. We have been slaving for so long to make sure this is the case with our product. End of the day, composing should be fun! (I think?).


----------



## Treb (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

If this turns out to be a vox library and those AREN'T pre-recorded phrases, I will soil myself. :] Percussion sounds great, too (more likely guess). I'm smelling an advanced next gen "Ethno World" type product. Can't wait to learn more! Keep those demos coming!


----------



## Hal (Mar 17, 2011)

i wish i know what i am listening to at least !! this is like listening to an orchstral piece with real player with our mystery product which might varry from listening to a string section with the real orchestra or just a master convolution reverb !

what are u selling guys..


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Thanks Treb for the positive comments  definitely more goodies coming!

Hal, its definitely not a convolution reverb but a extensively sampled virtual instrument.

Tuesday next week all will be revealed, and I promise I'll be happy to answer any questions


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

I personally think we have enough Choir libraries and phrase libraries right now, I'd be dissapointed if it is, no offense.


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Dan-Jay, I think you might be in for a surprise!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 18, 2011)

DKeenum @ Thu Mar 17 said:


> Will this product be for Kontakt?


Kontakt?


----------



## pulse (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Thanks twinsinmind and TheoKrueger for you nice comments  I can say I had a great deal of joy making these demos... lots of fun!

And because we're always in the spirit of giving, all the music you have been hearing can be downloaded from our website when launched. Also I'm not a huge fan of mp3... so we will be making wav versions available. I would definitely encourage any of you to download the wav versions.... sounds allot better!

Anyway here is another new track/cue from this sci-fi short film I worked on... dare I say utilising our Mystery product 

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/BARRIER_A_QUESTION_OF_MAN_AND_MACHINE.mp3

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds cool, Anthony!


----------



## pulse (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks germancomponist! appreciate it


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

The vocals and the percussion are a constant appearance in your tracks.

the vocal sounds like it could be a playable instrument.... and hell i hope i am right

cos they are amazing


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

I couldn't need an ethnic library less at the moment, but damn, whether it's vocals or percussion this sounds really good dammit!


----------



## pulse (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Hey twinsinmind and TheUnfinished for your nice comments! only two more tracks to go before the big announcement 

So here is one with a wee bit of a middle eastern flare, its a little different to the others... hope you all like it!

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/RISING_SUN_MIDDLE_EAST.mp3

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Udo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

You've probably already noticed this, but there are more mp3s (several with and without "room" sound):
http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/

EDIT: Access is now denied.


----------



## pulse (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Well my friends this is the final track before tomorrows big announcement!

This track is once again from the short sci-fi film I mentioned earlier, it was used as the end credits/theme.

Just to recap, like all tracks played so far this one also used our mystery product combined with live elements and a couple of other external sample libraries by some talented developers.

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/BARRIER_BREAKING_THE_BARRIER.mp3

Enjoy! 

Anthony


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

My fellow Australian.

That ensemble percussion kicks ass!!! better than anything I've heard. I'm really hoping it's part of your library!


----------



## pulse (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Thanks Dan-Jay... appreciate it mate 

I'm sure after tomorrow you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Can't stop listening


----------



## pulse (Mar 20, 2011)

Great to hear! I really did have lots of fun writing all these tracks. Always helps having good sounds to work with plus some talented live musicians to top it off.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

pulse @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> Great to hear! I really did have lots of fun writing all these tracks. Always helps having good sounds to work with plus some talented live musicians to top it off.



I'm sure you would have. Working with great instruments, aswell as great live musicians really makes all the difference in creativity and workflow IMO.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 21, 2011)

So... tomorrow as in for you Ausies (which could be in a little while)? Or like for the US citizens which is in another 24 hours? :D


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series - Teaser*

Dan-Jay, Most definitely 

nikolas, well for the sake of putting an end to all this craziness we decided to stick with Aussie time!! so not long at all


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Its finally here!!!! The announcement is at the beginning of the thread!!!! 

Thanks so much to you all... you have been such great sports!!

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Oh by the way for those hoping for a vocal library... you never know what the future holds


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Brilliant, just brilliant. I'm sure I will be purchasing this because the demos where just amazing!!!

So pulse..... What price range can we expect, will it be expensive?:-D


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Dan-Jay it will be sold for $649 (US) 

Also the library will be distributed on a transport USB2 drive (not used for streaming).

There are a lot more demos on our website, showing off some individual drums and ensembles. It should give you a good idea on how they sound by themselves.

By going to the product page you can see a detailed list of all the instruments

Just incase anyone missed it, you can download a free instrument by registering on our website by going to the customer page


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 21, 2011)

The specs are breathtaking and the demos support it. And there's a freebie too? If only all Mondays could be this cool.


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Thanks Mathazzar  we're very excited to finally let the cat out of the bag!!


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

600 US. Wow.

I was wondering, would you be able to give us a complete instrument list?

EDIT - Oh gosh, sorry I found it!


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Mate,

For a complete instrument list, just go to http://www.evolutionseries.com. Then click on the product page. Once your in there, click on the Instrument - More Information button. In there you will get a detailed graphical breakdown of all the instrument


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hurray Video tuts!  Too kind.


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Folmann, with out giving away any of our trade secrets  it was primarily how we placed the microphones in relation to the sound source. Obviously you'll never get rid of all natural reverb in the close microphones, but we did manage to reduce it substantially. By the way I really dig you work, your a talented fellow!

Dan-Jay! Yeah lots of fun video tutorials to check out


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

From watching the demos and listening to the audio demos aswell, I think I'm completely sold. The quality is just great.

Great work once again.


----------



## Ed (Mar 21, 2011)

LOVE IT

The percussion in Breaking The Barrier... is that all just easily played on the keyboard without any extra processing? Is that just one patch? Or do I need to layer several to get that big ensemble sound? (bescides some verb) It seems close to that full wide studio BSG ethnic percussion ensemble sound I really like which I haven't completely found yet.

btw I would love ethnic strummed instruments I can actually play rhythms with, can you tell me if you might have a product for that in the future? A winky smiley will do if you don't want to say 

btw I think its great you are providing midi grooves, its so much better than actual loops for stuff like this.


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Thanks Dan-Jay, We are really excited to get some positive feedback, It gives me goosebumps to just think back at all the money spent, sourcing all the instruments and time editing we have had to do to make this library a reality.

Ed, Glad you Love it! All the drums you hear in Breaking the Barrier, is by loading one World Inspire Set called 'Fortress of the Gods'. A world inspire set is similar to a multi in Kontakt. All the drums have been key-mapped out across the keyboard for a quick and easy play. Plus a number of unique midi grooves have been assigned to keys on the keyboard. So in essence with a single hit of a key you can have an epic ensemble play with out any difficulty and to any tempo. Everything has been designed to sound great with out having to do much external processing. I think with this track, I just loaded the patch and started playing, from memory i added a small eq boost around 100hz (not much), plus a subtle bit of artificial verb. You can check out on our website a couple of world inspire set demos - one is called 'Ma Africa' - this how it sounds without any processing 

Oh by the way the drums in Breaking the Barrier - are African Dun's not Taikos


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Oh Ed, forgot to mention wink wink  you never know what the future holds!


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Funny because I was so sure they were Taikos aswell hehe. It's great how you can make up your own ensembles and also learn from the midi grooves with the green keys. I love reference listening to other composers grooves, which it gives me a general idea of instrument placement and how they work well together.


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Yeah you learn lots by listen to some of the big fellows out there. We really wanted to make it easy for composers by providing the 'World Inspire Sets'. It definitely helps as a starting point for writing.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Another question!

You mention that the full version of the instruments have 10RR, is this on on each individual hit of the instrument?

For example, the Table has different places your hand can hit the drum, and you obviously samples that and I was wondering if each of those hits has 10RR. Also what about velocities, do these vary, or is it pretty even across all instruments?


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Dan-Jay, Good question. All instruments except for the tuned percussion i.e. balafons, mbira, gamelan set have 10 round robin (with the exception of a couple of hits on some instruments, that did not require more than 5 - due to its nature). All tuned percussion have 5 round robin (Timpani has 10), main reason being that after doing tests it sonically did not make much of a difference. Most instruments have around 4-5 velocities. Some needed more than that due to its dynamic nature like the timpani. There is the odd hit with in an instrument that did not require many velocities due to the nature it was played. In other words round robin in generally consistent, while velocities vary per instrument depending on how dynamic they are 

So with regards to your tabla example, every hit of the drum has its own set of 10 unique round robin samples and I think around 4-5 velocities - thats why these instruments are pretty big.

Hope this helps


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2011)

No prob mate.. happy to help


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

220gb! Ha! That is some serious hard drive space. I was a bit surprised that there weren't more percussion instruments in the collection given the size of it... but it soon dawned on me that it meant the sampling of each instrument was pretty deep!

I like the fact that there's plenty of South American and Far East percussion in there, as I think that Middle Eastern and Indian are pretty easy to come by. The instrument selection is good.

And, of course, it sounds excellent!

Out of my range price-wise and disk space-wise (at the moment...) but congratulations on a great first release.


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Any reason for not picking Kontakt as your sampler?


----------



## pulse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey All, Thanks again for you nice comments! its exciting for us to hear your feedback 

We really do have a passion for creating quality instruments... and have some exciting products in mind for the near future!!

Hannesdm, good question. Just to make things clear I'm also a big fan of Kontakt and I use it all the time for my composing work. 
So stepping back in time 4 years ago, we had an plan to make one massive percussion library. We had many ideas, and one of which was the ability to assign midi files to keys on the keyboard. At the time Kontakt was not capable of doing such a thing. If we were able to do this, we knew it would allow for a pretty cool creative experience.

After some investigating and a bit of luck we came across Yellow Tools and a little known sampler called Independence. After some serious testing we found that it was capable of doing everything we needed to make this product a reality. 
In a span of 4 years, Best Service created a special version of Independence called Engine. Just to note Engine is now being developed and supported by Best Service not Yellow Tools - This is a good thing as Best Service have the finance and infrastructure to actively support this software. 
In the end we decided to go for the Engine player over Independence due to a nicer looking interface. 

Another thing for us was copy protection, and so far Engine products have not been cracked. This library was a great expense for us (as I'm sure most developers understand), so it is vital that it could not be illegally distributed. 

Technically speaking not a lot of crazy scripting is needed other than round robin and multiple velocities for a percussion library to play back correctly - most of it comes down to the sound and how it was recorded. 

We really have found Engine a pleasure to work with, and have great faith in its future development. At some point this year a 64bit mac version will come out, plus a major update to vastly increase performance.

Sorry if I went off on a tangent  hope that helps to give you an idea. Also I should mention... does that rule out us creating future products to run under Kontakt? well all I can say is that we'll develop for any sampler that allows us to realise our creative vision 

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey All,

I've uploaded another video to youtube demonstrating a World Inspire Set Patch call Ma Africa 

Also If you haven't already go get your free instrument by registering at our website in the customer page!!!!



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## Treb (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Anthony. Sounding great! How much RAM does a multi like this use up when loaded? Not quite sure if the info is right there in front of me in the demo; still kind of new to Engine. :]


----------



## pulse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Mate,

Thanks for the compliment! Yeah it took us 4 years to do this and many grey hairs later!! It was all edited by hand... gives me nightmares just to think back at all we had to go through... I'm sure you know how it feels! As far a videos or pics, we might have a pic of myself and my business partner looking jaded in the studio. Unfortunately we didn't think that far ahead and due to time constraints, we weren't able to film or take many cool pics. Maybe next project we will


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*



pulse @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> we might have a pic of myself and my business partner looking jaded in the studio.



*PASS!!!!* :lol:

Are there any naked demos - ie, demos with several perc from the lib instruments, but with no other non-lib instruments?

Cheers.


----------



## pulse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Treb, Thanks mate! The world inspire sets can be quite power hungry if you choose to load the full round robin version. And due to 32bit Mac limitations (64bit Mac version coming later this year), we had to include less power hungry versions to cater for everyone's needs. Just to note Engine for PC is currently 64bit. I would definitely recommend around 16gig of ram (more the better!) If you don't have that much ram, say 4-8gig you can still use it, but you might struggle with the larger full mic and full round robin patches. Either way we provide many options for users with less powerful systems. For example all instruments have versions with more or less microphone and round robin options 


RiffWraith, good idea mate that photo wouldn't do anyone any favours!  as far as naked demos, there are a few on our website. Just click on the audio player and use the scroll bar to move through the various demos then choose away!

Thanks again,
Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Another video for the day!!

This one's demonstrating a World Inspire Set Patch call The Angry Native 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## luke (Mar 23, 2011)

Some more informations from the recording sessions. I am always interested in this.


----------



## pulse (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Luke, unfortunately we can't say too much about our techniques as we have spent years refining them. But what we can say is recording really is not rocket science, its just about using your ears. Also having great quality instruments is vital. You can have the best mic's, pre-amps, and converters, etc... but if you have a bad instrument - its still going to sound bad. We don't mean to be cryptic, as I'm sure all serious developers will choose to keep their tricks to themselves 

As my business partner Daniel Leffler always say's "if it sounds good then it is good" 

Hope you understand,

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Anthony.

I was wondering if you would be able to do a video demo, or a naked audio demo of the 'fortress of Gods' inspire set??

I'm sure many others, especially Ed would love it too.

What do you think??


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Hey Dan-Jay,

I made a quick demo for you of the World Inspire Set called Fortress of the Gods 

Our audio player on our website will be updated later today including a hi res wav to download. But in the interim you can stream the mp3.

Hope you like it 

http://evolutionseries.com/audio_mp3/FORTRESS_OF_THE_GODS.mp3

Enjoy,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Also another new video for the day!!

This one's demonstrating a World Inspire Set Patch call The Colonial Fleet 

Just to note, all the military snare rolls are done via midi not audio loops.



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Happy to help mate 

Yeah I really like this one too! I use it often for my composing. Lots of Fun!

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

Another new video!!

This one's demonstrating our Mbira combined with the real Room and Hall microphones of the orchestral scoring stage 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Evolution Series Presents 'World Percussion'*

New video!!

This one's demonstrating our Bass Darabuka once again combined with the real Room and Hall microphones of the orchestral scoring stage 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello All!

We are very excited to let you know that Evolution Series World Percussion is now available for purchase from http://www.evolutionseries.com.

The library will be ready for shipping on this Friday April 1st!

Thank you once again for everyones positive feedback, it really does mean allot to us.

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats anthony. I hope all goes well!


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Dan-Jay appreciate it mate


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2011)

New video!!

This one's demonstrating our Balafon combined with the real Room and Hall microphones of the orchestral scoring stage 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2011)

Our 2nd to last video before World Percussion Starts shipping on April 1st!!

This one's demonstrating our Timpani being with with a Mallet combined with the real Room and Hall microphones of the orchestral scoring stage 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 30, 2011)

Actually this is our 2nd to last video before World Percussion Starts shipping on April 1st!! Last one is on tomorrow.

This one's demonstrating our Tabla Set combined with the real Room and Hall microphones of the orchestral scoring stage 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, demos sound great already! Definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## pulse (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Alex


----------



## pulse (Mar 31, 2011)

Well here we are, this is our final video before World Percussion Starts shipping on April 1st!!

This is our Tutorial Overview giving you a wee look at a few features of our new library.
Narrated by yours truly 



For better audio quality, you can increase the video's resolution.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## Treb (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats, Anthony!

Really enjoyed that final overview video. Question about midi grooves and technique keys... if you hold down a green key, do all of the individual (white) keys get recorded/written to the midi track (so we can edit/delete individual beats after record?). Is that how it works?


----------



## pulse (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Treb 

With regards to the midi grooves, when you hold down a green key it does not record all the individual white keys. It only records the green key you are holding down. But with that in mind, after registering the product at our website you will be able to download all the individual midi files for every instrument/world inspire set. That way you can easily drag and drop the desired midi groove into your session.

Hope that helps.

Thanks again,

Anthony


----------



## Treb (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I got overly excited when those white keys started phantom-playing in the GUI when the green key was held. ;] Great to know about the included midi files, though. Thanks for the clarification! :]


----------



## pulse (Mar 31, 2011)

No prob Treb... got to love those phantom white keys!


----------



## pulse (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey All!

Just a quick update to let you know that Evolution Series World Percussion is now officially shipping!
Orders are being sent out as we speak 

Thanks again and looking forward to hearing your experiences with our new library.

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## dedersen (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh my. This sounds lovely. I fear that I will find it very hard not to buy this. 650usd seemed a bit steep, until I looked at the amount of content provided. And heard the demos. Wow. Impressive work, best of luck with it, Anthony.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing..Please Anthony check your PM o[]) 

Shakuman.


----------



## dadek (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anybody received shipping info or any other kind of info about their order? I only ever received my paypal receipt.


----------



## pulse (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey All,

Sorry for the delayed response, Australia's on a different time zone... I was in bed while you all were enjoying the day 

dedersen, Thanks for you nice comments... really do appreciate it  I'm sure you wont be disappointed! 

ddeez, with regards to the midi grooves, they don't actually integrate in the software like Stylus RMX. The closest comparison is Storm Drums 2, when they supply the midi grooves and you just drag and drop them from a folder on your computer directly into your Sequencer (i.e. Logic, Cubase, etc...). Then you are ready to edit. All midi files are placed in the same folder structure as you see them in the sampler.. so they should be easy to find  hope that helps.

shakuman, will send you an email 

dedek, if you had ordered it from our website (www.evolutionseries.com) the first thing you see is the pay pal receipt, then an email gets sent to Germany for dispatch. An email from the courier should follow once it has been picked up. From what I understand the orders that have been placed with us should have been shipped already (Shipping started from April 1st - Germany time). Just to note it's the weekend in Germany so any new orders will be sent out on monday. Please send me an email ([email protected]) and I'll be happy to chase it up for you on monday (Germany time)  always here to help.

Thanks again!

Anthony


----------



## ddeez (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Anthony i get it...I appreciate the response.


----------



## pulse (Apr 4, 2011)

dadek, email sent mate 

ddeez, happy to help!

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## dadek (Apr 4, 2011)

Mines arriving later today!!!

Thanks Anthony for sorting me out.

I'm wrapping up some music this week and this is going to be useful for sure!


----------



## pulse (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy to help 

Look forward to hearing about your experiences with the library.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Take care,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 5, 2011)

Great to hear your enjoying it! Don't worry Engine will grow on you after a while, and like a good wine it will only get better in time 

Enjoy!
Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey All,

Not sure if I mentioned this already, with regards to the free djembe available from our site. It has limited round-robin, limited microphone choices, a handful of midi grooves and only a few of many hit types you get in the full version.

Anyway the full djembe offers a lot more creative possibilities 

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 18, 2011)

pulse @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> .....and like a good wine it will only get better in time



Red, or white? Inquiring minds need to know....


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2011)

Always a red wine


----------



## pulse (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol  I tend to go for the white... They have some great wine here in Australia. Not that i dink much... Need to stay clear headed to program all those samples


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2011)

Smile, sometimes I have got interesting and good results after drinking some good wine.... .


----------



## pulse (Apr 18, 2011)

True... the art of stimulating creativity


----------



## Will Musser (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Anthony

Wow, I just stumbled across this thread and am impressed by your product. The samples are so clean.

To any of the users who are using this lib, is it worth the $650? I currently use True Strike, SD, and Tonehammer for my world percussion needs, but am willing to take the plunge if you guys think its worth it.

Will


----------



## pulse (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Will,

Thanks for the compliment. Allot of blood, sweet and tears went into making this product. We really spent along time working on the sound making sure we get it right... hence the 4 year development span.

I'm sure some of the people that bought it will comment at some stage. There are independent magazine reviews being made as we speak... so in the coming months there will be more info out there.

This is what one user 'dadek' said:

OMG! 

This library is amazing!!! Guess I'm gonna have to get used to this ENGINE plug. 

Great work, fantastic sound!


Also on our website http://www.evolutionseries.com

We have 4 testimonials from A-list composers - they are giving their honest opinion on the library. Just to note, when we approached this composers, we were very clear to them that they only give a testimonial if that like and believe in it.

Other than that if you haven't already, it might be worth checking out our youtube channel for an insight into the library.

http://www.youtube.com/channelevolution

Hope that helps, any questions feel free to ask 

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah product pricing is such a delicate subject. Especially in todays unstable economic conditions. As a developer you have to consider, the time and costs spent in making the product and the true value for it on the market. I personally think allot of these wonderful developers out there are under valuing their libraries. In reality as a composer if you were to hire a musician plus instruments and record them at a world class recording facility with a pro engineer you would be paying a lot more than the small cost of the sample library. 

Obviously if we all had our own private scoring stage, engineer, and a wealth of talented musicians at our disposal there wouldn't be as much need for sample libraries. But due to diminishing film and tv budgets, we composers don't have much choice other then find the best sample libraries available and to sound as authentic as we can. 

So you look at libraries like Hollywood Strings, even when it was priced at $1600 or was it $1500? it is a bargain 

But that said, it all comes down to how much people are willing to spend.

Its definitely an exciting time for sample library developers... often I feel like a kid in a candy shop!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (May 3, 2011)

Hey All,

For all you wonderful German speaking people out there... we have discovered an independent 7 page review on World Percussion. Just to note, we have no say into the reviews outcome

http://www.releasetime.de/test-best-service-evolution-series-world-percussion/

Unfortunately we can't speak German, only hybrid Australian/English... though we used babelfish to do a rough translation (its not perfect... but if you use your imagination to fill in the blanks... the English speakers out there might find it interesting).

Many Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## wqaxsz (Jun 21, 2011)

With all those new libraries coming from everywhere, i will be curious to know what you have up your sleeves ?

Regards.

Lorenzo


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 21, 2011)

wqaxsz @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> With all those new libraries coming from everywhere, i will be curious to know what you have up your sleeves ?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Lorenzo



me too!

Exciting.


----------



## pulse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey There!

All I can say it's not a Brass library! 

Should be pretty cool... we have some interesting ideas to make it as creative as possible.

If all goes to plan it should be a released this year.

Will definitely keep you all up to date!

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey All,

Sound on Sound has released a free in-depth review for World Percussion. It covers allot of ground. Definitely worth checking out for all you English speakers out there 

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug11/articles/world-percussion.htm

Other than that we're busy at work on our next sampling projects. Can't say anything at the moment but we're all very excited!

Many Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## wqaxsz (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

weren't you preparing a new virtual instrument ?
Any news.

Best regards.

Lorenzo


----------



## pulse (May 30, 2012)

Hey Lorenzo,

We're still alive and working hard 

At present we are going through some positive changes and working on something special for world percussion. It will definately be released this year... as far as more details I can't say anything at this stage.

Other non-world percussion related products... they are in the pipe line... though as we are a small team we have to get this world percussion special sorted out first 

Sorry for being mysterious... but I promise the wait will be worth it 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## TuwaSni (May 31, 2012)

Sounds good! A couple of things about the site tho - if you try the Buy button for the Compact version you end up on the Standard version Buy page and the Comparison Chart download would be better left as a .pdf instead of a .zip.

You also might mention on the product pages that this is an ENGINE based product so folks are forwarned.


----------



## pulse (May 31, 2012)

Hey TuwaSni,

Thanks for the help mate 

Regarding the link... yeah I just noticed that too... we need to fix that.

Under Key Specifications we mention it's using the 'Engine' Sampler... maybe it gets a bit lost in the text :(

Either way as part of our mysterious postive changes... our website is included in our list of things to do 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## tfishbein82 (May 31, 2012)

pulse @ Wed May 30 said:


> Hey Lorenzo,
> 
> We're still alive and working hard
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I tried out World Percussion on Try-Sound.com and it seems to be an amazing virtual instrument. I'm sure it warrants it's premium price too, but is just out of my range at the moment.

Great job on this product.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 31, 2012)

Anthony,

Well done on this library! The demos sound stunning, the video tutorials are great as well. It's on my list of libraries to soon purchase. Well done!

- Mike


----------



## pulse (May 31, 2012)

Hey tfishbein82 and Mike,

Thanks for your kind words 

We're very excited about the special things we're working on for World Percussion... 

I'm sure you'll all be pleasantly surprised! 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (May 31, 2012)

Anthony,

It looks like there's a good selection of Brazilian percussion in the South America library....but would love to hear that one exclusively.

- Mike


----------



## pulse (May 31, 2012)

Hey Mike,

Yeah I must admit we're abit short on South America Demos. Are there any instruments in particular you would like to hear? or would a general overview be ok? I could probably put something together for you over the weekend to have a wee listen 

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (May 31, 2012)

I think a general demo would work. I think a general overview would work. I'm interested in hearing the congas as well as something in the realm of some Brazilian Carnival type music. I'm curious about the surdos.

No rush on it, Anthony. You are a gentle man and a scholar. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pulse (May 31, 2012)

Hey Mike your too kind 

When I get a chance I'll put something together for you 

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (May 31, 2012)




----------



## devastat (Jun 3, 2012)

pulse @ Thu May 31 said:


> We're very excited about the special things we're working on for World Percussion...



Taiko drums would be a highly anticipated expansion


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey devastat,

Yes Taiko's would be something we'd love to do... and is definitely on our to-do list, though at this stage they won't be part of our World Percussion Special  though I must say there are some other cool things that should keep everyone happy... 

Also a quick update for Mike... regarding the South America demos... my son had a cold over the weekend so I haven't had a chance to do them yet... but I will endeavour to sort something out this week... thanks for your patience.

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2012)

No worries at all, Anthony. I hope your son feels better son.

- Mike


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Mike,

Thanks mate... appreciate it 

Anthony


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 4, 2012)

Perhaps I could do a little South American demo too, from a user perspective.

As for the expansion/update. Exciting.

I'm also quite excited because there is an ENGINE update on the way finally, which is what I heard, so hopefully it will work properly in VE Pro 64.

I think I said a while back that there was one percussive instrument that was missing (apart from taikos) was the dumbek  Love that thing.

Anyway. can't wait and this is still the best perc library ever done IMO.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2012)

Dan-Jay that would be great!

- Mike


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Dan-Jay,

Thanks mate!  the more demos the better!

Apprecaite your support!

Take care,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Mike,

Here is a quick demo of a multi patch called 'Conga Cat'. It contains a few instruments from South America. Primarily the Full Conga Set, a Sudu, and a few other cool bits and pieces. Unfortunately Youtube is not the best way to demonstrate the sonic side of things... but should be ok to get the idea 



For better quality video and audio playback please increase the video quality settings 

Hope helps mate!

Big Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Anthony! Very cool! This library is on Try sounds, right?

- Mike


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello Mike.

I don't know much about South American percussion, but this is my short little demo.

http://soundcloud.com/destaana/south-america


----------



## pulse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Mike,

It sure is on try sounds... should be a good way to check out some of the instruments 

Thanks Dan-Jay for the demo - everything helps!

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks guys!

- Mike


----------



## pulse (Jun 5, 2012)

No prob Mike here to help 

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------

